# how to give my public ip address a global domanin name?



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello,

I have my public IP set up already and can remotely view it from outside my home using my public address. I type in my IP address and I see the website I created. But how to give that IP add a name like Business website needed? Create a small business website with 1&1


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Do you have a domain registered? If i'm reading your post right then i believe you want a websitename.com? or are you talking about something else?


----------



## jasonramirez (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a domain registered but its not in a .com format, how do I get a websitename.com? and how do those point to my computer? Does it simply redirect to my original registered domain?


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

You would need to register the websitename.com with your hosting company, providing it hasn't already been registered. Then its a matter of updating the A records to point to the server with the site on it.


----------

